# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  2 μπατζάκια χρειάζονται βοήθεια!

## demis

Παιδια υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα, Ενας φιλος μου εχει 2 μπατζακια, το ενα το ειχα πριν εναμιση χρονο εγω κ του το ειχα δωσει κ ηταν μια χαρα. Μετα απο καιρο ο φιλος μου αγορασε κ ενα δευτερο που με τον καιρο παρουσιασε ακαραιακ εδω κ 9 μηνες εχει χειροτερευσει η κατασταση του αφου ωρα τελευταια εχει πιασει κ στα ματια του. ΧΡειαζωμαι φαρμακο για ακαραια κ εχουμε ψαξει ολη την Ξανθη αλλα τιποτα. Οποτε θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω αν εχει κανενας το φαρμακο και δεν το χριαζεται να μου το στειλει αν μπορει γιατι ειναι κριμα τα πουλακια. Το αλλο δεν εχει τιποτα απολυτως ομως σιγουρα εχει κολησει αφου ειναι μαζι του τοσους μηνες! ΣΚεφτομαι να τους κανουμ ε τη θεραποια κ οταν γινουν καλα θα τα παρω σπιτι μου γιατι τωρα δε παιρνανε κ πολυ καλα.

----------


## mariakappa

δυστυχως ή μαλλον ευτυχως δεν εχω τετοια εμπειρια σε ακαρεα.θα σου ελεγα οτι θελει pulmosan αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι αρκετο.τα παιδια θα σου πουν καλυτερα.ο μονος τροπος να σε βοηθησω ειναι να σου τα αγορασω και να στα στειλω.

----------


## 11panos04

Δεν ειναι ολα τα ακαρεα το ιδιο.Πχ τα ακαρεα της τραχειας δεν ειναι σαν τα ακαρεα της ψωριασης,που νομιζω οτι εχουν τα πουλακια.Το πουλμοσαν ειναι για τα ακαρεα τραχειας,αλλα για το ματι καποιο κολυριο ειναι καλυτερο.Ποιο,δε το γνωριζω.

Φιλικα

----------


## demis

Πρωτα αρχισε απο το ραμφος κ τα ποδια κ τωρα εχει προχωρησει!! Δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ιδικους εδω.

----------


## serafeim

μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τους μωβ τηλεφωνα πτηνιατρων να παρεις συμβουλες και υστερα να ψαξεις για φαρμακο... πυστευω ειανι καλυτερα ετσι...

----------


## demis

απο ο,τι εχω διαβασει το epithol einai to καταλληλο φαρμακο.

----------


## 11panos04

Ειναι ευκολο να βαλεις καμμια φωτογραφια,για να δουμε;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## demis

Αυτο ειναι δυσκολο γιατι πρωτων δεν ειναι δικα μου για να μπορεσω να τα βγαλω φωτογραφιες. κ δευτερω ο υπολογιστης μου δε διαβαζει το usb μου. Μαλλον καταδικασμενα ειναι και το κακο ειναι πως δε τους νιαζει και πολυ αν θα πεθανουν. scaly φαψε εχει το μπατζακι εδω κ εννια μηνες. Το αλλο ακομη δεν εχει δειξει ουτε ενα συπτωμα αλλα λογικα θα ειναι φοραιας αφου ειναι 9 μηνες μαζι στο ιδιο κλουβακι, τουλαχιστον να τα παιρνα εγω να τους κανω θεραποια να γλιτωσει εστω το ενα αλλα εχω ψαξει ολη την Ξανθη για γιατρους κ φαρμακα αλλα τιποτα.

----------


## jk21

για τα ποδια και το ραμφος (οχι εντος της μυτης ,προσοχη ! ) η επιθολ και η ταμπερνιλ πομαντα ειναι οκ ή και απλη βαζελινη .για τα ματια δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι ακριβως εννοεις για ακαρεα αλλα αλοιφη τετοια δεν γινεται να μπει .οι οφθαλμικες ειναι για μικροβια οχι ακαρεα .αλλα μπορει να εχει και κατι τετοιο .χωρις φωτο δεν ...

για την χρηση ισχυροτερου φαρμακου (ιμβερμεκτινης ) που δινεται και για τα ακαρεα της τραχειας δες εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...vetermec/page2  .διαβασε ολη τη σελιδα και τα  λινκ  και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## demis

παιδια εγω θα κανω ο,τι μπορω απο τη μερια μου να σωθουν τα πουλακια

----------


## mariakappa

εχω ξαναδει καναρινι με ακαρεα στο ματι.θα ρωτησω αυριο τι εκαναν και θα σου πω.επιθολ εχω να σου στειλω αλλα δεν εχω πουλμοζαν και απ'οτι ξερω κανει γυρω στα 9-10 ευρω.

----------


## demis

Μαρια ρωτα αν μπορεις τι το κανανε κ πες μου. πουλμοζαν εχω βρει απο ενα αλλο παιδι αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το καταλληλο.

----------


## mariakappa

[QUOTE=demis;374934]Μαρια ρωτα αν μπορεις τι το κανανε κ πες μου. πουλμοζαν εχω βρει απο ενα αλλο παιδι αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι το καταλληλο.[/QU
οκ.αυριο θα σου πω και την δευτερα θα σου στειλω την επιθολ.στειλε μου διευθυνση με πμ.και φριντισε σε παρακαλω να παρεις τα πουλακια πισω.

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω για ολα..  Η θεραποια θα γινει σπιτι του γιατι εγω δεν εχω που να τα βαλω για καραντινα. Παντως δε τα θελει οποτε η θα τα παρω εγω στο μελλον η θα τους βρω σπιτι απο το φορουμ.

----------


## kaveiros

Θεμη τωρα ειδα το θεμα. Εχω και τα 2 φαρμακα και επισης εχω τα 2 budgie που ειχα παρει, στην γειτονισα μου και τα προσεχει σαν τα ματια της. Εψαχνε  να παρει αλλα 2 και αυριο η τη Δευτερα θα πηγαιναμε να ψαξουμε μαζι. Αν αυτος που τα εχει δε τα προσεχει και θες να τα δωσεις, στειλτα μου με το κτελ, ειναι μια ωρα και κατι η διαδρομη . Θα αναλαβω εγω τη θεραπεια και θα μπουν καραντινα στην γειτονισα. Μολις τελειωσει η καραντινα θα μπουν και τα 4 μαζι, εχει παρει η κοπελα πολυ μεγαλο κλουβι αλλα τα εχει κυριως ελευθερα σε δικο τους δωματιο. Αν σε ενδιαφερει αυτη η λυση πες μου.

----------


## mariakappa

αντρεα εισαι τεραστιος... :Jumping0044:

----------


## kaveiros

Σιγα δεν ειναι κοπος ασε που χαιρομαι που εχουν και φιλοι μου πουλακια πλεον :Happy:

----------


## demis

Αντρεα εισαι και ο πρωτος. Θα το συζητισω με τον κολητο μου κ λογικα θα δεχτει θα σε ενημερωσω αυριο.

----------


## kaveiros

Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω λίγο κακός αλλά μόνο ένας ****** θα τύλιγε πουλιά έτσι. Αυτό να του πεις του γνωστού σου εκ μέρους μου. Μου ήρθαν τα πουλιά στο κτελ, ήμουν εκεί μόλις έφτασε το λεωφορείο, και παραλαμβάνω ένα πακέτο τυλιγμένο σε σακκούλα. Είχα ζητήσει να γράφει το κουτί απ έξω "προσοχή εύθραστον". Το έγραφε απο μέσα κι απ έξω υπήρχε πλαστική σακκούλα....με αποτέλεσμα το εύθραυστον να μη φαίνεται. Τα πουλιά ήταν σε μικρό κλουβάκι για μεταφορά με ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ καγκελάκια. Ελπίζω να μη ζούσαν εκει μέσα. ΕΛΕΟΣ. Φτάνω σπίτι, ανοίγω τη σακκούλα κι απο μέσα ήταν τυλιγμένα σε δεύτερη σακκούλα πλαστική μαύρη χοντρή. Μέσα απ τη σακκούλα ήταν τυλιγμένα με χαρτιά γυαλιστερά απο φυλλάδια του lidle. Aυτό που αντίκρυσα εύχομαι κανένας σας να μη το δει. Τα πουλιά ήταν βρασμένα. Το πουλάκι με τα ακάρεα είχε ήδη ξεψυχήσει. Το άλλο ήταν με αληθορισμένα τα μάτια αναίσθητο εντελώς, νομιζα ότι είναι κι αυτό νεκρό έβαλα το χέρι μου και κατάλαβα ότι χτυπάει η καρδούλα του. Έκαιγε ολόκληρο και ήταν μούσκεμα λες και είχε κάνει μπάνιο. :sad:  Το πήρα όπως ήταν το έβρεξα με κρύο νερό με το χέρι μου, του έδωσα με σύριγγα νερό με ζάχαρη και μετά από λίγα λεπτά απέκτησε επικοινωνία με το περιβάλλον. Αφού ηρέμησε το έβαλα στο κλουβί που αγόρασε η γειτόνισα μου για να μεινουν προσωρινά όσο θα ήταν σε καραντίνα. Κλείνει συνεχώς τα μάτια του και είναι σε σοκ. Δε ξέρω τι να κάνω άλλο, ελπίζω να ζήσει. 
ΘΕΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ. ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΟΙΑΖΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΝ. ΕΛΕΟΣ.
Οι φωτογραφίες είναι με το νεκρό πουλάκι...  δε τις βάζω απευθείας να φαίνονται γιατί κάποιοι ίσως δε θέλουν να τις δουν. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/img063x.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img064z.jpg/

Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι μπορώ να κάνω για το άλλο? Το έχω βάλει στο μπάνιο κοντά στο παράθυρο και το άφησα να ηρεμήσει. Του έβαλα νεράκι με almora plus στην ποτίστρα αλλά δε ξέρω αν πιει μόνο του και έτσι όπως είναι σε σοκ δε ξέρω αν πρέπει τώρα να το ξαναπιάσω να το ποτίσω με το ζόρι...

----------


## demis

Παιδια τον εκραξα κανονικα. ΕΓω ειμαι ο βλακας που δεν επρερπε να τον εμπιστευω στη μεταφορα. Γενικα ειχα ολη την ευδομαδα τρεξιματα εμ εξετασεις κτλ γι αυτο εκανα το λαθος να του πω να τα στειλει. Αυτος, μιλισαμε στο τηλεφωνο κ μου ειπε πως ολα ηταν ενταξει κ πως ανοιξε 2 τρυπες. Που να φανταστω. Λυπαμαι πολυυυ

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κριμα,πολυ κριμα τα ζωακια... αντρεα ελπιζω και ευχομαι να τα καταφερει με την βοηθια σου το αλλο πουλακι και να το δουμε μετα απο καιρο αγνωριστο...

----------


## mariakappa

μου εχει σηκωθει η τριχα.πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια.η κτηνωδια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο. :Mad0234:

----------


## kaveiros

Συγνώμη ρε συ Δημήτρη, στο αμήν έφτασα με πήραν τα ζουμιά μ αυτό που είδα. Ήταν πολύ χάλια το πουλάκι, είχε παραμορφωθεί απ την ασθένεια του μέχρι τα μάτια όχι μόνο στο ράμφος, να πέθαινε απ την διαδρομή 1 ώρα και 15 λεπτά θα το καταλάβαινα...Αυτό ήταν όμως βασανιστήριο. Έβρασαν στην κυριολεξία :sad:   Ο αρσενικός δείχνει να συνέρχεται Θέμη, θα τον αφήσω ένα δύωρο να ησυχάσει και το απόγευμα θα δω πως θα προχωρήσω. Το αρσενικό δεν έχει οπτικά συμπτώματα από ακάρεα, αλλά αφού ήταν με το άλλο, όταν καρδαμώσει θα του βάλω pulmosan. Θέμη ξέρεις αν ήταν κανονικό ζευγάρι? Αν ήταν ερωτευμένα φοβάμαι ότι θα μελαγχολήσει ο αρσενικός :sad:

----------


## zack27

κριμα για το πουλακι!!!μακρι να πανε τα πραγματα καλα για το αλλο !!!

----------


## demis

Γενικα δεν ηταν ουτε ζευγαρι αλλα ουτε μαλωνανε. Δωστο με συριγγα λιγο νερακι με πολυβυταμινη! Πιστευω θα το συνεφερει. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα με τον αρσενικο.

----------


## mariakappa

θεμη, βαλε στο φιλο σου μια σακουλα στο κεφαλι κλειστη για μια ωρα , να μας πει εαν αναπνεει.
αντρεα σου εχω απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη.εσυ το πουλακι θα το αναστησεις.το εχεις ξανακανει.

----------


## demis

Οχι παιδια. εγω φταιω που βασιστηκα κανενας αλλος. Κ αυτο επειδη χριαστηκε επειδη ειχα αυτες της μερες εξετασεις γιατρους κτλ.  Ειλικρινα αν ηξερα αυτη την καταλληξη θα προτειμουσα να ακυρωσω τα ραντευου μου για να τα στειλω. Ολα αυτα γιαννε απο αφελεια, γιατι η σημερινη νεολαια ειμαστε καπως θαμπωμενοι με τους υπολογιστες κ αυτα. Εγω ευτυχως δεν ειμαι ετσι παρολου που ειμαι κ γω στην ηλικεια του. Και ιντερνετ που μπαινω το μονο που κανω εινα ινα συλλεγω πληροφριες για οποιο δηποτε ζωο με ενιδαφερει. Βεβαια πολλες φορςες διαβαζω κ πληροφοριες για ζωα που δε με ενιδιαφερει. ΟΙ περισσοτεροι στην ηλικεια μ ασχολουντε με αλλα πραγματα κ δε βλεπουν μπροστα τους.

----------


## mariakappa

θεμη μου δεν φταις εσυ για βλακειες αλλων.το οτι επρεπε να αναπνεουν μπορουσε να το σκεφτει.αλλα τωρα ας ευχηθουμε να ζησει το αλλο.φανταζομαι τον αντρεα οταν τα πηρε.δεν θα ηθελα με τιποτα να βρεθω στην θεση του γιατι εγω κλαιω για ζωα που δεν γνωριζω φανταστητε για αυτα που γνωριζω......

----------


## kaveiros

Αστο δε θελω να το θυμαμαι ειλικρινα...Τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε, να είναι καλά το άλλο τουλάχιστον...Οπτικά μοιάζει οκ πάντως, αν ξεπεράσει το σοκ νομίζω θα είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## demis

Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.. Ας ευχηθομε ολοι μαζι για το αλλο να γινει καλα. Κ ας ευχηθουμε κ στο ατυχο το μπατζακι που δεν τα καταφερε. Να αποζημιωθει απο ολα αυτα, γιατι απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε ταλαιποριωταν το καημενο. Το λαθος ηταν που το κλουβακι το τυλιξε με σακουλα. ανοιξε κενο για να μπαινει αερας αλλα τι να σου κανει κ αυτο?  Αν ηταν σε χαρτοκουτο αυτο δε θα γινωταν σιγουρα. ΕΓω δε το ηξερα οτι τα τυλιξε με σακουλα.

----------


## kaveiros

Kαλύτερα είναι, άνοιξε τα μάτια του κανονικά, ανέβηκε στην ψηλή πατήθρα και ήπιε και λίγο νεράκι.φτηνά την γλύτωσε...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πάλι καλα που γλιτωσε εστω το ενα!

----------


## tonis!

διάβασα το τι εγινε και στεναχωρήθηκα πολυ...μπραβο σου που παλεύεις να σώσεις το πουλάκι!!

----------


## demis

Δωξασι ο θεος!!! Παλι καλα!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη είναι μια χαρά. Δεν έχει φάει, αλλά κελάηδησε και εδώ και 2 ώρες καθαρίζεται μανιωδώς. Ηπιε λίγο νεράκι την ώρα που τον παρακολουθούσα. Είναι πάρα πολύ ήρεμος. Είχε κάποιου είδους εκπαίδευση ? Ότι πληροφορίες μπορείς να μου πεις για το πουλί πες μου. Έχει κάποιο όνομα? Έβγαινε απ το κλουβί καθόλου?

Θέλω ακόμα να σου πω...τώρα που ηρέμησα κάπως μετά το σοκ...ότι σου ζητάω συγνώμη αν σε πήρα λίγο απ τα μούτρα, αλλά καταλαβαίνει τι έπαθα όταν αντίκρυσα ότι αντίκρυσα. Δεν είναι δικό σου το σφάλμα, άλλος έκανε αυτό το απαράδεκτο "πακετάρισμα". Ότι έγινε έγινε απλά προσπάθησε σε παρακαλώ το συγκεκριμένο άτομο να μην αναλάβει ζώο ποτέ ξανά...

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι πολυ για το παπαγαλακι. . Το ειχα εγω καποτε  αλλα μετα του το εδωσα γιατι δεν ειχα χωρο τοτε.. Εχει εδω κ 6 χρονια κοκατιλ και σ αυτο φερεται αψογα  κ πιστευα οτι θα ειναι ο πιο καταλληλος απο μενα για να το φροντισει Το πουλι το ειχα εξημερωσιε εγω. καποτε ετρωγε κ απο το χερι μου.  Κ σ αυτο φεροταν καλα μεχρι που πηρε το αλλο κ απο τοτε δεν ασχοληθηκε γιατι ειχε κ τις παννελαδικες κτλ κ δυστυχως τα παρατησε. Ολοι εχουμε προβληματα αλλα δεν εγγαταλειπουμε ετσι τα ζωακια μας! Αλλα τι ψαχνεις να βρεις? Γενικως εδω στην Ξανθη ειναι ολοι βασανιστες των πουλιων, Ειμαστε κ καπως επαρχεια οποτε καταλαβαινετε τι γινεται κ με τις καρδερινες κτλ. Γενικως εδω τα βλεπουν αλλιως τα πουλια γιατι ολοι ετσι εχουν μαθει. Κ δε σας κρυβω πως αν δεν υπηρχε το φορουμ κ γω ετσι θα ημουν κ θα νομιζα οτι κανω το σωστο κ θα αναρωτιωμουν γιατι μου ψωφανε τα πουλια.. Αυτο ομως θα γινοταν απο αγνοια!! Ευτυχως εγω εμπιστευτηκα τις συμβουλες κ τις τηρησα πριν παρω παπαγαλο. Αντιθετως πολλους απο αυτους αν τους εξηγησεις τι χρειαζωνται τα πουλια για αν ειναι χαρουμενα κ ανετα θα σου πουν α ναι?? Και θα σε γραψουν κανονικα, κ απο πισω θα σε πουν κ τρελο κ υπερβολικο. Τελος παντων Το πουλακι εγω το ελεγα Νεμο, κ οσο το ειχα εγω τα παιδια του φορυμ ξερουν ποσο το φροντιζα κ ποσο το αγαπουσα! Το ειχε πιασει ο αδερφος πριν εναμιση χρονο κ το εσωσε απο ενα γερακι που το ειχε πιασει εκεινη τη στιγμη. Και μου το εφερε στο σπιτι. Στην αρχη ηταν αγρυμι αλλα μετα δεθηκαμε πολυ. Του ειχα μαθει πολλες μελωδιες μεχρι κ να κανει κανει τον ηχο των φιλιων. κ ειχε μαθει να κανει κ νιαουυυυ!! Τον εδωσα γιατι μου ειπε ο φιλος μου πως θα του παρει ταιρι κ εγω επειδη το λυπηθηκα κ τοτε δεν ειχα χωρο για να του παρω ταιρι του το εδωσα. Ημουν πολυ χαζος που το εδωσα αλλα ευτυχως οταν πηγα κ τα ειδα σε τι συνθηκες ηταν προσπαθησα να τα σωσσω κ ομως το ενα δεν ειχε καλη καταλληξη ομως ευτυχως ο Νεμο μου επαιζησε κ ειναι σε καλα χερια κ θα ζησει σαν βασιλιας. Αν του βρητε κ  μια ωραια θυλικια στο μελλον θα βγαλετε εγγλεζακια.

----------


## demis

Eπισεις να πω πως δε  με πηρες καθολου απο τα μουτρα.. αλλωστε για μενα δεν ειπες τιποτα! κ λογικο ειναι να αντιδρασεις ετσι, ευχομαι ποτε κανενας να μη το ζησει αυτο!! εγω αν το παθαινα δεν θα μπορουσα να ξανα αντικρυσω παπαγαλο απο τη στεναχωρια. σου ζηταω εγω συγνωμη αντι για τον φιλο μου γιατι πραγματικα στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ!! θα ηθελα  εγω τουλαχιστον να μη ξανασυζητησω για αυτο το θεμα.

----------


## kaveiros

Ναι τελος αυτο το θεμα. Ξυπνησα τωρα τον ειδα ειναι οκ αλλα δεν εφαγε ουτε το βραδυ, ειναι απο χτες το πρωι δηλαδη χωρις φαγητο. Θυμασαι αν εχει καμια αγαπημενη λιχουδια? Παρεα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα του παρει η κοπελα ασε που μολις τελειωσει η καραντινα του θα εχει και τα αλλα 2 για παρεα.

------------------

Θέμη μόλις τον φώναξα με το όνομα του κελάηδησε και πετάχτηκε στην ταϊστρα, τρώει με όρεξη :Happy:  Μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο αλλά μόλις άκουσε το όνομα του έκανε λες και τον τσίμπησε μύγα :Happy:

----------


## demis

Eιλικρινα μολιςτο διαβασα αυτο το ποστ παρα λιγο να με παρουν τα ζουμια. φρουτα προσπαθουσα να του δωσω αλλα δεν το συγκινουσαν αλλα πιο πολυ του αρεζε το μηλο! ηταν πολυ παιχνιδιαρικο. εγω πιστευω οτι κ τωρα μπορειτε να του μαθετε νεες μελωδιες γιατι εγω ολα αυτα που εκανε παλια δεν τα εκανε του τα εμαθα εγω. και οταν το βρηκε ο αδερφος μου ηταν πανω απο ενως ετους σιγουρα!! να σου πω πεισεις πως δε πεταει καλα. απο τοτε που τον βρηκαμε ετσι ηταν, πεταει σαν να ειναι κομμενα τα φτερα του αλλα δεν ειναι!! ευτυχως προσγειωνεται κανονικα!! δε ξερω που οφειλετε αυτο.

----------


## kaveiros

Μήλο δε δοκίμασε αλλά έφαγε κεχρί, τροφή, ήπιε μπόλικο νεράκι με almora plus και του έβαλα με το χέρι πατήθρα, ανέβηκε αμέσως, τον έβγαλα πάνω στην πατήθρα, τον έκανα μια βόλτα μέχρι τον διάδρομο και ξανά πίσω...φτου φτου φτου είναι και ήρεμος και ζωηρός και δε δείχνει να μελαγχόλησε που έχασε την παρέα του. Το μεσημέρι μόλις σχολάσει η κοπέλα δίπλα θα έρθει να τον μεταφέρουμε και αν συνεχίσει έτσι, το Σαββατο θα του βάλω pulmosan.

----------


## demis

Φτου φτου!! Να τον βγαζεται εξω να γυμναζεται γιατι τις προαλες που τον ειδα πρεπει να εχει πολυ λυπος μπροστα επειδη δεν γυμναζωταν καθολου κ μονο ετρωγε. Τα παιχνιδια τα τιμουσε ολα οσο το ειχα!! Γενικως δεν ειναι κ πολυ λιχουδης.. Εγω οσο τον ειχα πηγαινε 2 3 φορες τη μερα στην ταιστρα ετρωγε κ μετα δεν ξανακατεβαινε στις ταιστρες. Να μας βαζεις κ καμια φωτογραφια που κ που να τον βλεπουμε!!

----------


## 11panos04

Πιστευω ηδη εχει ανακαμψει,μια χαρα θα ειναι,αφου το φροντιζεις.Εχασα μερικα επεισοδια,τί φυλο ειναι;;;

Να πω παντως,επειδη ειδα τα αρχικα μηνυματα,οτι,επειδη ξερω απο παιδια κ εκτροφεις που στελνουν με κτελ τα πουλια ή με μεταφορικες,αν η προετοιμασια ειναι σωστη,τα πουλια αντεχουν ανετα πολλες ωρες ταξιδι,αλλα πρεπει να γινει σωστο ''πακεταρισμα'',ας το πω ετσι,καταλαβατε τί θελω να πω.

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Ειναι μια χαρα τον μεταφεραμε και την ωρα της μεταφορας ετρωγε κεχρι :Happy:   Θα ανεβασω φωτο , εβγαλα 2 αλλα δε τις πετυχα. Εντος ημερων θα τον δειτε. Φοβερος τυπας ειναι και εχει πολυ ιδιαιτερο πρασινο χρωμα.

----------


## zack27

αντε ολα καλα να πανε για το πουλακι!!!περιμενουμε φωτο!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Περαστικά να είναι Ανδρέα!!! Να μη του ξανατύχει τίποτα!!! Περιμένουμε φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## demis

Σιγουρα δεν θα ξαναπαθει ποτε κατι κακο!! Ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα τον προσεχετε σαν τα ματια σας!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη τον έχει λατρέψει η κοπέλα, τον φτύνει να μη τον ματιάξει, πραγματικά όσοι τον είδαν λένε ότι αυτή την απόχρωση σε πράσινο δε την έχουν ξαναδεί. Ελπίζω όταν βάλω φωτογραφίες να φανεί το χρώμα να καταλάβουν όσοι δε τον είδαν. Σε λίγο θα βγούμε με την κοπέλα να δούμε για ταίρι, θα πάω εκεί που σου είχα πει και θα την ξαναρωτήσω ποτε περιμένει μωρά budgie. Για τον Νέμο πρέπει μάλλον να βρούμε μια πιο ¨σιτεμένη" κοριτσάρα, αφού είναι ενήλικας :Happy:

----------


## demis

Να του βρειτε μια ομορφη κοπελιτσα κ στο μελλον να βγαλουν κατι εγγλεζακια μουρλια! Φαντασου εσεις  που θα τον εχετε σαν βασσιλια ποσο πιο ωραιο θα γινει το φτερωμα του!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη ο Νέμο δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καθαρόαιμο εγγλεζάκι, είναι διασταύρωση κανονικού budgie με εγγλεζάκι. Τα εγγλεζάκια είναι πολύ πιο μεγαλόσωμα και πιο "φουσκωτά" :Happy:   Ψαξαμε αλλα δε πήραμε τίποτα. Στο πετ σοπ που σου είχα πει είχε πολύ λίγα, 6 πουλιά όλα κι όλα τα οποία την ρώτησα και μου ειπε ότι δεν είναι απ τα δικά της είναι απο εκτροφέα και το ένα είχε μάλιστα scaly face. Eπίσης την ρώτησα για μικρά δικά της πότε θα έχει, μου είπε ότι έχει ένα ζευγάρι budgie που κλωσσάει, άρα θα έχει λογικά μωρά προς πώληση (σε 2 μήνες περίπου είπε γιατι τα αφήνει πρώτα να τα ταϊσουν οι γονείς) ... Δε το ρισκάρουμε προς το παρόν. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ο Νέμο θα είναι καραντίνα 40 μέρες, δεν επειγει να βρούμε τώρα παρέα. Μετά την καραντίνα θα έχει παρέα τα άλλα 2 budgie που έχει η κοπέλα.

----------


## demis

Πω αφου  εχει μπατζυ με scaly face επεσε στα ματια μου η γυναικα!! Εγω παντως βρηκα κοπελιτσα για τον δικο μου  κ μαλλιστα ο θειος μου που μου την εδωσε την ειχε μονη της εναμιση μηνα αλλα τελικα μου την εδωσε γιατι του δωσανε ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλκ δεν εχει χωρο. η μικρη ειναι μια χαρα υγιεστατη οποτε την εβαλα με τον δικο μου. Παντως αν κανει κανενα μικρο ο νεμο καποια στιγμη κρατηστε μου ενα!! Δεν ειναι καθαροεμο το ξερω αλλα κ παλι εχει σημαντικη διαφορα απο τα κοινα μπατζακια στο μεγεθος!

----------


## kaveiros

Έτσι νομίζω κι εγώ Θέμη... Για τον Νέμο δε ξέρω πότε αλλά τα κοκατιλ που έχω στη θεία μου, μόλις μπουν μαζί είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ζευγαρώσουν, ελπίζω να βγάλουν και απογόνους και τότε το ένα θα είναι σίγουρα δικό σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη σου γράφω νέα για τον Νέμο :Happy:  Έχει κάψει καρδιές. Τον βγάζουμε που και που και πετάει αλλά τα καλύτερα τα κάνει μέσα στο κλουβί. Τρελαίνεται για sticks, τους δίνει φιλάκια και χορεύει, πολύ show :Happy:  Την τελευταία φορά που τον βγάλαμε να πετάξει, κλείσαμε τα φώτα μέσα στο σπίτι της κοπέλας γιατί ο Νέμο αγαπάει πολύ τα πολύφωτα και έβγαλα 2 φωτογραφίες αλλά δε φαίνεται τίποτα :sad:  Θα κάνω κι άλλη απόπειρα. Πάντως είναι τρομερά χαρούμενος και ειδικά με την κοπέλα μόλις του μιλάει κάνει σαν τρελός :Happy:

----------


## demis

Χαιρομαι πολυ για την εξελιξη, ημουν σιγουροσ οτι θα τον λατρευσετε κ θα σας λατρευσει!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμηηηη η  κοπέλα που πήρε το Νέμο και εχει και τα δικα μου budgie, φευγει απ την πολη. Την ενημερωσαν χθες οτι θα την παρουν να διδαξει σε σχολη του οαεδ, πανω στον τομέα της, αλλα οχι εδω και αναγκαζεται να μετακομισει για τον χειμώνα :sad:  Δεν ειχε ελπιδα να διοριστει, ηταν τριτη στην καταταξη αλλα η πρωτη είναι έγκυος και η δεύτερη δεν θελει να παει...και καπως ετσι βρηκε δουλεια! Τα πουλιά δε θα τα παρει μαζι γιατι θα νοικιασει μικρο σπιτι για να μεινει και γιατι θα ταλαιπωρηθουν. Για το Νέμο βρήκα καλό σπίτι, θα τον παω σημερα στην θεία μου που εχει και τα κοκατιλ μου και θα ειναι βασιλιάς. Θα μπορω να τον βλεπω κιολας σχεδον καθε μερα, και μολις της το ειπα αποφασισε να του βρει και κοπελα για παρεα, θα αρχισει να ψαχνει απο σημερα κιολας λεει :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αντρεα πανικος στις μεταγραφες!!!! τι γινεται εκει στην Βορεια Ελλαδα πια?? χα χα χα α χα


ολα καλα να πανε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Τα χω δει κωλυόμενα Δημήτρηηηη.Εκτός απο τα 2 μπατζάκια τα δικά μου που πρεπει να τα τακτοποιησω αφου φεύγει η κοπέλα...θα μου φέρουν το απόγευμα αλλα 2 + 1 καναρίνι lol.  Eίναι της κυρίας που είχε στείλει τις φωτογραφίες με το καναρίνι της και η κατάσταση του κλουβιού είχε ξεσηκώσει αντιδράσεις αν θυμάσαι...Αποφασισε να τα χαρισει αφου πια παραδεχτηκε οτι δε προλαβαινει να τα περιποιηθει. Εχω πιασει τα τηλεφωνα πρωι πρωι και ψαχνω σπιτια για να τα τακτοποιησω. Ουτε στο υπουργειο οικονομικων τετοια κινηση αυτες τις μερες lol.

----------


## mitsman

Κοιτα να το κοιταξεις λιγο πιο σοβαρα... σε βλεπω να το εχεις το θεμα!!! χα χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## demis

Λες να ερθει στο δικο μας οαεδ στην Ξανθη?? γιατι κ εμεισ περιμενουμε δασκαλους! χαιρομαι για τον νεμο που του βρηκες καλο σπιτι,

----------


## demis

Αντρεα εγω ψαχνω δευτερο μπατζακι για το μικρο μου, αν ψαχνει κανενα θυλικο μπατζακι σπιτι θα το ηθελα.

----------


## Leonidas

αντρικο..παλι τα ιδια...... :Happy: .....

----------


## kaveiros

Θέμη αν ψάξω θα σου βρω, το θέμα είναι πως θα σου το στείλω...Ολη την επόμενη εβδομάδα θα έχω τους δικούς μου εδώ, μολις φυγουν θα το δουμε αυτο το θεμα αν ειναι να σου παρω ενα. Ψαξε απο γνωστους σου κτλ μηπως καποιος ερχεται προς τα εδω για δουλειες κτλ. Θα ειναι πολυ ευκολο να στο στειλω με καποιον με αυτοκινητο. Με το κτελ εχω παρει απο φοβο...

----------


## demis

Nαι κ γω το ιδιο τα χω φοβηθει αν κ δεν εφταιγε ακριβως το κτελ αλλα κ παλι τα φοβαμαι. δεν χρειαζεται να μου βρεις φιλε ελεγα αν εψαχνες για κανενα μπατζακι σπιτι να μου ελεγες! να αγορασω μπορω να βρω κ γω ιδικα αυτη την εποχη που φερνουν καινουργια ειναι η καταλληλη εποχη να βρεις πουλια σε καλη κατασταση γιατι δεν εχουν προλαβει να κολησουν. σε 2 ευδομαδες που θα μασω λευτακια θα παω να δω για κοκατιλ. κ αργοτερα θα παρω κ ενα μπατζακι για το μικρο μου κ να δω ποτε θα με πεταξουν οι δικοι μ απο το παραθυρο!!  :Happy:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kaveiros

Χαχαχαχα. Απόψε περιμένω κι εγώ τη μάνα μου, έρχεται για κανένα 10ήμερο να με "νοικοκυρέψει". Βέβαια ξέρει ότι έχω "κοτέτσι" στο σπίτι...αλλά δε ξέρω πως θα της φανεί. Ειδικά όταν σφυρίζει ο Ρίκος και οι κονούρες...τρίζουν τα θεμέλια στο σπίτι. Την βλέπω με ωτασπίδες lol. Aν ακούσω για budgie θα σου πω, πριν 2-3 μέρες αν ήθελες ζευγάρι είχα διαθέσιμο απο μια που τα έδωσε. Και τα δικά μου αφού φεύγει η κοπέλα θα σου τα έδινα ευχαρίστως αλλά τα πρόλαβε άλλος γείτονας. Όταν βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι τα ακούω, την έχουμε κάνει την γειτονιά ζωολογικό κήπο κανονικα :Happy:

----------


## demis

Κατι μου θυμιζει αυτο που λες... Κι εγω το σπιτι μ το εχω κανει κοτετσι, τα εχω μονιμως σε εξωτερικο χωρο με τζαμαρια κ ακουγωντε σε ολη η γειτωνια.

----------


## kaveiros

Μετά από 2 μήνες...αξιώθηκα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες το Νέμο με την αγαπημένη του την Σήλια που του χει κλέψει την καρδιά :Happy:  Θέμη εχει πλεον κάτι λιγότερο από μήνα που τα βάλαμε μαζί. Τις πρώτες 4-5 μέρες το κλίμα ήταν "αμήχανο" αλλά μετάαααα!!! Της κάνει κάτι χορευτικά ο Νέμο, κάτι φιλάκια... είναι υποδειγματικό ζευγάρι :Happy:  Σήμερα τα επισκέφθηκα και έβγαλα φωτογραφίες.










Έχουν 2 παιχνίδια ακόμα αλλά τα βγάλαμε για να μπορέσω να βγάλω φωτογραφία γιατί δε φαινόταν τα πουλιά. Επίσης το κλουβί φαίνεται κάπως μικρότερο στην φωτό γιατί έχει πολλές γωνίες, αλλά είναι πολύ μεγάλο (για κοκατίλ είναι κανονικά το μέγεθος του κλουβιού). Τα πουλιά περνάνε άψογα, το μόνο που μας ανησυχεί είναι οτι ο Νέμο δεν τρώει φρούτα και λαχανικά. Η θηλυκή  τρώει λίγο μήλο και μπανάνα αλλά ο Νέμο σπάνια... Του βάζουν τακτικά βιταμίνες πάντως. Φαίνεται πολύ καλά πάντως και είναι όπως σου είχα ξαναπεί πολύ φιλικός και πολύ έξυπνος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ουαου..............


Βρισκονται σε τελειο κλουβακι τα κουκλακια!!!!!!!!

Αντε Νεμο!!!!Εσυ πρεπει να κανεις την πρωτη κηνηση!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Leonidas

υπεροχα τα ζουζουνια... :Happy: ...βαλτους φωλια το θυληκο ειναι ετοιμο να ζευγαρωσει..

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχχχ τι τελεια χρωμματα???
Χαιρομαι που ειναι καλα μετα απ οτι περασαν!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Εκθεσιακα ειναι;;;Το αρσενικο τουλαχιστον εχει σουλούπι τετοιο...

Φιλικα

----------


## kaveiros

Δεν εχω ιδέα αν είναι το αρσενικό εκθεσιακό...Είχε αλλάξει αρκετά σπίτια και απ ότι μου είχε πει ο Θέμης, το είχε βρει ο αδερφός του αν θυμάμαι σωστά.

----------


## demis

Πω Πω τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες???? Ναι οντως ο αδερφος μου το βρηκε το ειχε αρπακει γερακι μπροστα του κ ο αδερφος μου πεταξε μια πετρα για να το τρομαξει κ  το γερακι τον αφησε, εν το μεταξυ το παπαγαλακι ηταν παγωμενο δεν κουνιοταν καν.

----------


## 11panos04

Το αρσενικο ειναι ενα olive green,μαλλον normal αρσενικο,κι η θηλυκια μια pied,αν κρινω καλα απ το μπροστα της.

Φιλικα

----------


## pol

> Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω λίγο κακός αλλά μόνο ένας ****** θα τύλιγε πουλιά έτσι. Αυτό να του πεις του γνωστού σου εκ μέρους μου. Μου ήρθαν τα πουλιά στο κτελ, ήμουν εκεί μόλις έφτασε το λεωφορείο, και παραλαμβάνω ένα πακέτο τυλιγμένο σε σακκούλα. Είχα ζητήσει να γράφει το κουτί απ έξω "προσοχή εύθραστον". Το έγραφε απο μέσα κι απ έξω υπήρχε πλαστική σακκούλα....με αποτέλεσμα το εύθραυστον να μη φαίνεται. Τα πουλιά ήταν σε μικρό κλουβάκι για μεταφορά με ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΣΜΕΝΑ καγκελάκια. Ελπίζω να μη ζούσαν εκει μέσα. ΕΛΕΟΣ. Φτάνω σπίτι, ανοίγω τη σακκούλα κι απο μέσα ήταν τυλιγμένα σε δεύτερη σακκούλα πλαστική μαύρη χοντρή. Μέσα απ τη σακκούλα ήταν τυλιγμένα με χαρτιά γυαλιστερά απο φυλλάδια του lidle. Aυτό που αντίκρυσα εύχομαι κανένας σας να μη το δει. Τα πουλιά ήταν βρασμένα. Το πουλάκι με τα ακάρεα είχε ήδη ξεψυχήσει. Το άλλο ήταν με αληθορισμένα τα μάτια αναίσθητο εντελώς, νομιζα ότι είναι κι αυτό νεκρό έβαλα το χέρι μου και κατάλαβα ότι χτυπάει η καρδούλα του. Έκαιγε ολόκληρο και ήταν μούσκεμα λες και είχε κάνει μπάνιο. Το πήρα όπως ήταν το έβρεξα με κρύο νερό με το χέρι μου, του έδωσα με σύριγγα νερό με ζάχαρη και μετά από λίγα λεπτά απέκτησε επικοινωνία με το περιβάλλον. Αφού ηρέμησε το έβαλα στο κλουβί που αγόρασε η γειτόνισα μου για να μεινουν προσωρινά όσο θα ήταν σε καραντίνα. Κλείνει συνεχώς τα μάτια του και είναι σε σοκ. Δε ξέρω τι να κάνω άλλο, ελπίζω να ζήσει. 
> ΘΕΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ. ΑΦΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΙΓΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΤΟΝ ΕΝΟΙΑΖΕ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΑΝ. ΕΛΕΟΣ.
> Οι φωτογραφίες είναι με το νεκρό πουλάκι...  δε τις βάζω απευθείας να φαίνονται γιατί κάποιοι ίσως δε θέλουν να τις δουν. 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/851/img063x.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img064z.jpg/
> 
> Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι μπορώ να κάνω για το άλλο? Το έχω βάλει στο μπάνιο κοντά στο παράθυρο και το άφησα να ηρεμήσει. Του έβαλα νεράκι με almora plus στην ποτίστρα αλλά δε ξέρω αν πιει μόνο του και έτσι όπως είναι σε σοκ δε ξέρω αν πρέπει τώρα να το ξαναπιάσω να το ποτίσω με το ζόρι...


Ντροπή και αίσχος ........... Η πολύ βλακεία σκοτώνει.

----------

